# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > World-Building >  Party Hard, Train Harder

## brian 333

This thread got me thinking about a tribal culture of Orc Monster Hunters. It's not what the OP of the post was looking for, but here it is.

History:
Several generations ago some tribes of orcs began integrating into larger civilized society. However, there were many who yearned for a more active life: one which tested their strength, tenacity, and prowess in battle. Initially these restless orcs were formed into military companies, but a lack of wars resulted in trained, armed soldiers who were bored and seeking opportunities to prove themselves.

Colonel Garmok, later known as Dragonslayer, was doing his best to suppress a troop revolt without bloodshed on a massive scale when he found a new life, and purpose, for the orcs who don't fit in modern society. The green dragon Toxiss attacked the kingdom with her kobold army. He united the would-be rebels, and in a series of well executed battles routed them. Then he and a cadre of the most powerful orcs attacked the dragon in its lair and, at great cost, slew it.

Though he died to the dragon's death throes, Garmok's sword hewed the head from Toxiss. The event resulted in the formation of the orcish subculture soon to be known as The Monster Hunters.

Lifestyle:
Orcs have melted into the culture at large, and children born into the Monster Hunters usually join that culture. Those born into civilized culture who feel the urge to a life of battle migrate into Monster Hunter tribe. Occasionally, non-orcs join. They are free to assume the authority they earn, and racial distinctions have become less significant over time. While these companies are mostly composed of orcs, a mixture of other races have contributed to their makeup and success over the years.

Monster Hunters spend a lot of time training for combat. They also spend a lot of time spending the wealth they have amassed from their successful hunts.

It is not uncommon for the successful group to remain in the lair of their defeated for, spending its wealth on lavish banquets and parties. This attracts craftsmen and laborers to the sites, which may result in the formation of a new settlement when the Monster Hunters have moved on.

Organization:
Monster Hunters are organized along less formal lines than regular soldiers. Units follow a general plan from their leadership, but they adapt and improvise readily. Teams of three  form squads of three teams. Squads of ten form platoons of two squads. Platoons of 21 form Cohorts of three platoons. Cohorts of 65 form companies of two cohorts. Companies of 150 form battalions of three companies. Battalions of 500 form regiments of two battalions. Regiments of 1250 form armies of 4000.

When a commander feels his forces are ready, adventuring bands are organized to scout the land seeking out monsters that pose a threat to civilization, and when one is discovered, a campaign is crafted for the purpose of its elimination.

----------

